# Worst Fight Scenes Ever



## ssj3boruto (Mar 26, 2006)

What's the worst fight scene you've ever seen? This might be difficult to top, but I'll get things started:


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Mar 26, 2006)

When I saw the thread title I was planning on posting that very fight...


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 26, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> What's the worst fight scene you've ever seen? This might be difficult to top, but I'll get things started:





> Huah, Argh Ahhh! Ahh, Ahh, Ahh, Uh, ARGH, HUAWAH!



Wow.

Yeah, it'll be tough to top that.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 26, 2006)

Maybe I should have waited closer to the Rocky Balboa release date to post this thread. Anyway, I remember a 'Nowhere to Hide' also having some very dodgy looking slow motion and freeze frames on punches. Has anyone seen that one?


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Mar 26, 2006)

I can't show it to you, but I have a fight scene far worse than even the one in the original post.

I have a movie called 'Crippled Masters' and this kung-fu flick is about a couple of kung fu masters who were crippled by this hunchback warlord with part of his face constantly being a crusty scab.  They team up, with the help of an elderly contortionist, who spends most of his time hanging out inside of a basket, to form the ultimate kung fu team.  One has no arms and one no legs, so No-Arms guy straps No-Legs guy on his back and together they fight hunchback warlord and and his cronies: Black and White.  

Needless to say, the fights in this film, especially the very last one, are terrible on so many levels.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 26, 2006)

Found a clip of that one here:



It's just ridiculous. That's certainly a contender.


----------



## narutorulez (Mar 26, 2006)

omg those clips where hilarious


----------



## CABLE (Mar 26, 2006)

That was pretty bad, but some pretty hilariously awful fights can be seen involving ninjas can be seen that could possibly top that clip can be seen in this movie, Renvenge of the Ninja, if you ever have the chance, definately check it out. You'll be in tears the whole way. 

As for bad fights in mainstream movies, I'd say Batman Begins has quite a few.  The bus fight against Ra's Al Ghul had some of the worst cinematography.  You couldn't tell what the fuck was going on.


----------



## Wander (Mar 26, 2006)

Weapon Of Choice

That was pretty bad.

Seriously, though, the worst fight scene I've ever seen was in "Indiana Jones and the Lost Ark".
*Spoiler*: __ 



The part where the guy come with the scimitar and starts to swing that around only to have Indiana pull out a gun and shoot him. That was pretty lame, yet very funny.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 26, 2006)

You win, I can't find anything to top that.

What's it from anyway? (the first video)


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Mar 26, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Found a clip of that one here:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just ridiculous. That's certainly a contender.



That scene is pretty bad, but hunchback isn't in it so you haven't seen how bad it can get yet.  Besides, the crippled duo hasn't "joined"...

That page does a decent job of summing up how terrible the film as a whole is, even if we can't locate a clip of the final battle.

Question:

Has anyone actually seen the movie that the clip in the first post is from?  It must be so horrible...


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Mar 26, 2006)

The worst fight scene I've ever seen was the first one from Alone in the Dark.  It maked the crippled masters look like Helms Deep.  At least those horrible kung fu movies seem to know how riddiculous everything is and don't really try too hard to make it dramatic.  This on the other hand did, and failed miserably.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 27, 2006)

'Cui hua kuang mo' aka 'Undefeatable' is the name of the film the first clip is from, according to the comments.

There's another clip from 'Story of Ricky' on there, but which is similarily awesomely bad. However it's absurd enough to beat the curve:

 (Warning: May be some gore)

The entire movie's like that =D


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2006)

The worst "fight" I've ever seen, can be found in most any generic horror movie.

Regular guys get slaughtered by uber demon, geeky/weak/wimpy/gay scientists sets the demon up to get blown up by a gas tank.

Lame.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 27, 2006)

Nearly all off Bulletproof monk, but most especially the part when chow yun fat is eating the cereal.. god damn retarded film!
Its not as obviously bad as the others but its less excusable, as its not a regular c-rate film but meant to be a genuine release. But the fights and the dialogue were both just painfully bad.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 27, 2006)

well um  all of the fight scenes in the most retarted movie ever kung pow


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 27, 2006)

I hated the fights in Elektra.


----------



## hazakura (Mar 31, 2006)

the fight scene in starwars ep.3? the part where the jedi guys try to arrest the bad jedi or w.e, and he kills them in the most corny sword/fight sequence ever.


----------



## martryn (Mar 31, 2006)

> As for bad fights in mainstream movies, I'd say Batman Begins has quite a few. The bus fight against Ra's Al Ghul had some of the worst cinematography. You couldn't tell what the fuck was going on.



Thank you.  I was afraid I was the only one who thought that.  It, and the other action sequences in the film, made the movie fall from an 8.5 out of 10 to a measly 6.

Most of the people in this thread are stupid and don't understand the thread's concept.  Bulletproof Monk was a decent movie.  The fights were cool.  Fights in Kung Pow were meant to be stupid.  That was the entire point of the movie.  

My vote goes to a film I saw on MST3K.  I can't remember the film, and I don't have clips, but needless to say golf carts and laser guns were both involved.


----------



## CABLE (Mar 31, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Thank you.  I was afraid I was the only one who thought that.  It, and the other action sequences in the film, made the movie fall from an 8.5 out of 10 to a measly 6.



You're also the first person to agree with me on that.  I think the acting was bad, the story was stupid(Batman a ninja?), and the fights scenes were just plain awful.  I'd give it a 5/10.


----------



## martryn (Mar 31, 2006)

I thought the origins of the Batcave and Batman's own fear of bats was really cool to see.  The traveling ninja part wasn't awful for me, but the lame ass scene where he's betrayed and everything dies was sorta stupid.  I, personally, left the theater very disappointed.  But the movie wasn't BAD bad.  It was still enjoyable.


----------



## Atreyu (Mar 31, 2006)

holy crap i laughed my ass of to that one!


----------



## Perfect Moron (Mar 31, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Thank you.  I was afraid I was the only one who thought that.  It, and the other action sequences in the film, made the movie fall from an 8.5 out of 10 to a measly 6.



The first fight, while training with Henry Ducard, was quite good.


----------



## Seany (Mar 31, 2006)

Lmao that first one was just too funny! 
The movie Tourque had terrible scenes. Come on how can you fight with bikes....


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 31, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Lmao that first one was just too funny!
> The movie Tourque had terrible scenes. Come on how can you fight with bikes....



Well it can be done, but it's a rarety. 'Police Story' with Jackie Chan has a good scene involving fighting with a motorcycle.


----------



## batanga (Mar 31, 2006)

The one in the first post is hard to top... ending comments were the icing on the cake 

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 31, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Most of the people in this thread are stupid and don't understand the thread's concept.  Bulletproof Monk was a decent movie.  The fights were cool.  Fights in Kung Pow were meant to be stupid.  That was the entire point of the movie.



Bulletproof monk.. decent?   Batman begins is oscar worthy in comparison. Is it any mystery we havent seen Chow Yun-Fats face since? I think not...

I did once stumble upon a nigerian film that had some totally hilarious fight scenes in it most films from Nigeria are extremely low budget and stereo typical this one thought outside of the box it was about a Nigerian Ninja it was still low budget though... God Damn it was funny!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 1, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> What's the worst fight scene you've ever seen? This might be difficult to top, but I'll get things started:


Who says body builders can't act! 

I might be offending everyone on this forum now, but I think about every chuck norris fight scene is pretty much the worst ever. 

And most of the Bonanza ones XD


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Apr 1, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I might be offending everyone on this forum now, but I think about every chuck norris fight scene is pretty much the worst ever.



What're you talking about, Chuck is a revolutionary!  I mean who would've thought to perform a roundhouse kick, follow it up with a roundhouse kick, then doge a slow upper body punch, slip in a double roundhouse kick, and then finish an things off with...another roundhouse kick?!  The man is just so ingenuative and versatile I can't believe you'd say something like that...


----------



## Crowe (Apr 1, 2006)

Chuck norris is shit, just some lame online kids with too much sparetime that started to heil him as the greatest and soon half the internet fell in love with him.  He sucks. 

McGyver tho is the man.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 1, 2006)

Movies from pretty much anytime before 1975 where the fire of the guns is totally unrelated to who falls over and dies.

Ghosts of Mars too. They all run for the train but it's gone. Then they just randomly stroll back to the jail whith this huge horde attacking them.. retarded.

Why is it in any movie where the heros have guns and their opponents don't they will be shooting dozens of guys down. Then they all start fighting with the butts of their rifles despite the fact they'd be totally overwhelmed.

And some of the Fights in Farscape: Peacekeeper Wars were stupid. Scaran were show to be totally resistant to normal pulse guns. But in the movie they dropped like flies.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 1, 2006)

> McGyver tho is the man.


Yeah, no lameass internet dorks whorship him at all 

But Mcgyver is actually the bestest. 


> What're you talking about, Chuck is a revolutionary! I mean who would've thought to perform a roundhouse kick, follow it up with a roundhouse kick, then doge a slow upper body punch, slip in a double roundhouse kick, and then finish an things off with...another roundhouse kick?! The man is just so ingenuative and versatile I can't believe you'd say something like that...


XD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 1, 2006)

I forgot Star Wars. After seeing the Lightsaber fights in the new (shittier) movies the Lightsaber duels in the old ones seem so lame. They're basically holding their blades out and pushing them together.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 1, 2006)

hazakura said:
			
		

> the fight scene in starwars ep.3? the part where the jedi guys try to arrest the bad jedi or w.e, and he kills them in the most corny sword/fight sequence ever.


Thank you.  After watching Advent Children, most of the fight scenes in this movie looked like trash, especially in the one you are talking about.  It was even hard to stomach before I saw AC.  The only decent one is the one between Yoda and Sidious.

About the first vid, I was gonna post the youtube version as soon as I saw the title of the thread.  A thread about this movie is also on Sherdog.


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Apr 6, 2006)

The fight scenes that I always hated were the ones in any _Karate Kid_ movie where Mr. Miyagi fought. He could barely even move yet could dispatch groups of opponents with ease. What a bunch of crap!


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Apr 6, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> What's the worst fight scene you've ever seen? This might be difficult to top, but I'll get things started:



Lmfao just saw it from a other forum. Can't belive something like that exists! Ffs


----------



## Sumoni (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd have to say the scene in Kung-Pow where he fights the cow. It was so boring and dumb. But I like Kung-Pow.


----------



## Vaizard (Apr 7, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> What's the worst fight scene you've ever seen? This might be difficult to top, but I'll get things started:



Holy God Almighty!  How can you say that's the worst fight when it's clearly the greatest fight scene ever to grace film.

*watches again* O.o


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 9, 2006)

I'd have to say any fight for the horrendous movie _'American Ninja'_ is quite up there. For some reason _'Bloodsport'_ also comes to mind. Just for some reason I hated Jean Claude Van dam and his petty acting.


----------

